# Clicking/ticking noise at idle



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

It's an automatic transmission with about 26k miles on it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's what I think it is it's the lifters. Every GM I've owned has done this.


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Meaning it's normal right? I don't know if oil has anything to do with this but I just changed the oil about 2500 miles ago. I put in the dexcos oil. Oil life remaining is 67 %

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The injectors on the Cruze are super, super noisy (as are all Bosch injectors).


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^ This is how mine sounded day 1 with just a hair over 1 mile on her.. To this day the tone has not changed, still sounds the exact same. Well except for the sound of the intake and turbine from the dp..

But for the OP, yes everything is normal nothing to worry about..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bdauzy, 

Do you plan to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this for you? Please do not hesitate to reach out to us as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

Injectors tick. It's normal.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

almost every modern car, especially those with Direct injection tick. The cruze is barely audible with the hood closed from outside and not at all inside the car. The only time i can really hear mine is with the hood up. Its perfectly normal as others said.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Every car that I've owned that has vvt ( variable valve timing) witch the cruze does will make a ticket sound my cruze with the 1.8 does the same thing. You have nothing to worry about now if it was louder and more harsh I would say maybe a flat spot on one of the cams or possibly rod knock.


----------



## Jojese31 (Feb 21, 2017)

I OWN A 2012 and it's been having a loud rattle , bog and check engine light on. Sometimes it's all at once and sometimes it's just the bog and rattle no check engine light. I have had it checked and changed the noc sensor and purge valve and no changes to the issue at hand. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem and maybe can provide some input to help me out please.


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> The injectors on the Cruze are super, super noisy (as are all Bosch injectors).


How is this engine so calm no vibrations at all ??? Maybe mine is leaking air etc.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spiderhuda24 said:


> How is this engine so calm no vibrations at all ??? Maybe mine is leaking air etc.


AC compressor will cause some mild vibration if it's on at idle, but yeah, not normal for it to shake much. The motor mounts are pretty good about dealing with it.


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mine has a mild to medium heavy shake like placing my hand on the Air intake shakes my whole arm


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pretty sure it’s my purge valve


----------



## DeerSpotter (11 mo ago)

Anyone know how to upgrade the purge valve to be more industrial


----------

